# Kitless closed end mandrel? Hide clip on larger pens? Straight tap and die threads?



## Nickfff (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello,
I am experimenting with a kitless el grande using the tap and die from the group buy. I am not using brass tubes in the pen. 

What type of closed end mandrel do you use for this? I have the AZ Silloutte closed end el grande mandrels but given I am not using the brass tubes they do not seem to work. i.e. the hole size is different given no brass tube

How do you get the tap and die to cut straight threads?

How do you hide the clip on this larger style pen? I have seen a tutorial for the Americana but that does not seem to apply to the el grande...

Thanks in advance for replying...


----------



## gwilki (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll take a shot at answering your questions.
You can make a pin chuck to handle the closed end barrels. I believe that there are articles in the library on making pin chucks and o-ring chucks, too. 
To get straight threads from the tap, just hold the piece in a collet chuck, and put the tap in a Jacob's chuck in the tail stock. Turn the collet chuck by hand. As for the die, use a die holder with a morse taper on it in your tail stock and do the same thing as with the tap for the blank.
One way to hide the clip on modified El Grandes is to grind the outer ring of the clip smaller. Then turn a groove in the top of the barrel to accept the ring and file a small slot to take the tab on the clip itself. This lets the clip slip down into the barrel so that it is flush with the top of the barrel. You can then glue on a finial.


----------



## Nickfff (Dec 14, 2008)

Grant, 
Thanks for the reply.

Good ideas...

Nick


----------

